# RegEx



## Heinzi1991 (20. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Community!

also ich will einen html seite erstellen mit regex auf meiner homepage!

also ich will von einer bestimmten seite, von einer tabellen wahrscheinlich muss ich noch nachschauen, zwei sachen rauslesen und dann auf meiner seite hineinschreiben und auch eine tabelle erstellen!


also in einer vorlesung haben wir das durchgemacht, dass es funktioniert, aber ich weiß halt nicht wie man das auf html schreiben kann!


----------



## Yaslaw (20. November 2013)

Nicht mit HTML. Javascript oder PHP oder sonstg sowas müsste es schon sein, aber nicht HTML. Denn HTML ist eine Formatierungssprache.

Mit was habt ihr das in der Vorlesung durchgemacht?

PS: deine Shift-Taste scheint defekt. Kauf dir eine neue Tastatur


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. November 2013)

Hi,
HTML ist keine Formatierungssprache sondern eine Seitenbeschreibungssprache. Die Formatierungssprache wäre in diesem Kontext CSS.

Grüße


----------



## Yaslaw (20. November 2013)

Stimmt. 

Aber RegEx kenn ich persönlich trotzdem nicht in HTML.....


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. November 2013)

Regex hat natürlich nichts mit HTML zu tun.
Aber wenn er irgendwie eine Frontendausgabe will dann kommt er an HTML nicht vorbei.

Mal schauen wie die das in seiner Vorlesung gelöst haben .


----------



## Heinzi1991 (20. November 2013)

also in der Vorlesung hatten wir es so durchgemacht!

Wir besitzen ein TWiki und im Twiki selbst kann man mit RegEx Tabellen mit allen Usern vom TWiki erstellen, aber auch Sachen vom anderen Seiten, wie Bilder oder Überschriften in die Tabelle einfügen!

Weil ich mich das sehr interesse wollte ich nur fragen, ob man so was auch irgendwie machen kann! HTML ist mir nur eigenfallen, weil ich auf meiner Homepage einen Editor habe, wo ich Seiten erstellen kann! Darum HTML! Aber wenn es mit Javascript funktioniert, dann werde ich mich da mal schlau machen!

Oder es kann mir jemand zeigen, wie so was funktioniert! Bitte!


----------



## Yaslaw (20. November 2013)

Die Frage ist mehr, Was willst du mit dem RegExp machen?


----------



## Heinzi1991 (20. November 2013)

Also hier ist ein Bild von einer Tabelle aus einem Spiel (zur Info: OGame)!




Ich will jetzt auf meiner Homepage; den Namen des Spielers und den Rang (der ändert sich ja immer) in einer Tabelle einfügen!

Irgendwie verständlich?


----------



## Yaslaw (20. November 2013)

Nö, mir nicht verständlich.
Ist das deine Seite? Oder willst du diese Seite parsen?
Redest du von einer HTML-Tabelle oder einer Datenbank?


----------



## Heinzi1991 (20. November 2013)

also das ist eine Seite die ich parsen will! 
und diese ist eine HTML Tabelle!


----------



## ComFreek (20. November 2013)

Wieso willst du HTML mit regulären Ausdrücken parsen?

Es hat mal einer versucht und dann kam dies hier raus  (nicht ernst nehmen, kleiner Witz am Rande)

Nimm lieber richtige HTML-Parser, z.B. DOMDocument oder SimpleXML.


----------

